# Grandin Road EXTRA 30% off outlet!



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

http://www.grandinroad.com/

Yep, even more off outlet!

To order, use Promotional Keycode: XXW13974


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Hallow for posting to the forum about this. Saw my email just now. BTW the offer is valid thru Friday, 12/28.

When I ordered last week I was wondering if they were going to drop prices afterwards! In some cases if you took advantage of the recent Free Shipping offer you did slightly better than buying it now, particularly if you bought less expensive items. So don't necessarily feel you missed out on super savings by buying last week during the free shipping offer. And this sale applies only to the Halloween Outlet items, not all of Halloween which still has more props listed there. It was interesting to me to see how buying then during Free Shipping compared to buying now with 30% off.


Here's how things priced out for me then and now. For example shipping on a Cocoon guy or Helsa was $8 (my area) for either one. Shipping has remained consistent throughout.

So with free shipping Cocoon was 15 + 0 (would have been 23 with shipping otherwise). 
Now Cocoon is 15 less 30% or 4.50 Plus shipping of 8 for a Total of 18.50. So, 3.50 more now. 
3 Cocoons with free shipping was 45; with 30% off instead and shipping: 45 - 10.50 + 12 Shipping = 46.50, so 1.50 more expensive now.

However there is a slight saving on Helsa: with free shipping she was 35 + 0 (would have been 43 with shipping).
Now Helsa is 35 less 30% or 10.50 Plus shipping of 8 for a Total of 32.50. So, a savings of 2.50. 

I bought Stone Lady plus 2 Cocoons during free shipping: 34 + (15 + 15) for 64. To buy now, it would be 23.80 + 21 plus shipping of 12 for 56.80 (7.20 savings now, oh well).
Gate Keeper (75.00) is probably the best deal today at 52.50 plus 14 shipping (my area) for a Total of 66.50 or a savings of 8.50.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

I saw the Gate Keeper on ebay, and didn't like him very much. I wanted the Stone Lady and Man, but they sold out of the man. I got Helsa instead.

I really have to stop! My husband is in the Military and we move alot. Right now we have a 2 car garage my halloween stuff is filling...my nightmare is a move to a smaller home...bye bye years of halloween treasures! I couldn't bear it!

I wish I would have waited on some stuff, but oh well.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I saw this sale this morning and i'm SO bummed cause i am b r o k e from buying for the kids for xmas...ugh...i've been watching those GID skeletons forever waiting for them to drop in price and now they have and i can't get any  Oh well...happy freaking holidays...just one of the reasons i hate xmas...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw that the Talking Interactive Busts and Gate Keeper sold out. So far I think that's it, still stock on the rest. Tortured, the GID skelly has been reduced for a little while now I think but it's still there. Who knows maybe Santa will drop you some cash in your stocking or maybe a xmas return will help with the funds (sale is thru 12/28). Hope you have a Happy Christmas whether he ends up in your house or not.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you Ghost of Spookie  It would be a great surprise to get some cash tomorrow cause it would go straight for a couple of GID skelies! Happy christmas to you too.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't get what Grandin is doing....yesterday when i put the skeleton in the cart it automatically took the extra 30% off put today it didn't, i had to put the discount code above in to get it...crap...i thought it would discount it then i could use the code to further discount it...blah.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't know if the old Promotional Code still works or not but received an email from Grandinroad this a.m. with this Promotional Keycode: *XXW00195*. Same deal, Still 30% off on outlet thru 12/28.


Tortured Serenity, I've had that happen to me as well on a few occasions over the years. I can never remember but have wondered if I went shopping thru my GR email link to the site whether the site knows I had the Code since they sent it to me in the email so it automatically added the discount. I assume that if you clear your cart and access GR from the web instead, it wouldn't have any idea that you had the code. Really not sure but I've wondered the same myself.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Helsa is sold out. Seemed to be the only one I noticed since last check.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Checked GR's site tonight and the Cocoon Man is sold out. Clown Skeleton sold out as well. And earlier in the day I noticed that Mrs. Deadwalker sold out. 

If you are still interested in some items, search by "halloween" as well as look in their Halloween Outlet area. For example I saw the spinning skull still available in the outlet but not listed under a Halloween search. Sometimes things are under Halloween search and not in the outlet. Still a number of props and decor left albeit the selection is getting whittled down more each day. Stone Lady, Gutter Ghost, GID skeleton, Set of 3 Cocoon larva Balls, Garland, and Animated Dancing Ghost are among items left right now.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

30% off codes seem to be dead now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The 30% off special ran for about 1 week and thru Friday, 12/28. I wouldn't be surprised if it isn't replaced by another offer having to do with ringing in 2013.


----------

